# Free predator hunting in MO



## Shady Meadows Gundogs (Dec 25, 2010)

I just found this forum and may not have time to check back much but if you want to come predator hunting for free, give me a call. I'm sick and tired of all the coyotes, bobcats and foxes aroung our place. I have access to our land and 1000's of acres of my neighbors land and we all want the stinking predators gone. There's even a couple big cats (called one in while turkey hunting once). If you want to go, e-mail me at [email protected]

I am located in MO 20 minutes southwest of Butler or 15 minutes west of Rich Hill. This is strip pit country and is loaded with predators and you can call them out of the pit areas into the fields. An old timer that used to trap by us got 43 bobcats in 1 season a while back and that was when he was trapping every year. Now they have no one trapping them and are way too many of them. I've hit 2 on the road in the last couple years and almost hit a mountain lion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Shady Meadows !! I wish I was closer I'd move in. What breed dog do you hunt?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think we can be of some help a couple times a month, we live in south central mo, but i have a office at grandview mo, so i could come by in the evening threw the week .but i work pretty much all over the western half of the state... EMAIL SENT


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

WHERE IS BUTLER AT? What part of the state?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

jas41 said:


> WHERE IS BUTLER AT? What part of the state?


Clicky for google map....

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA

It's "A" in the picture....


----------



## Shady Meadows Gundogs (Dec 25, 2010)

One hour south of Kansas City. Strip pit country. I love fishing these pits but they provide way too much breeding grounds for these stinking vermin (yotes, bobs and big cats).


----------

